# Meprolight night sights for PPA M2?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I've decided to get the PPQ after several sessions with several pistols at the range. I want Meprolight sites for it. 

However, I've read comments on the web, at Amazon, saying that the front site from Meprolight wiggles and can't be secured.

Has anyone had that experience, and are the rear sights a problem also?


----------

